# Mosquito Lake Flatheads



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Akron here!

Anybody know much about the Flatheads in Mosquito Lake as far as bankfishing areas?

I fish the Ohio River for the Flats but know there are Flats at Mosquito. They put 10,000 1 1/2" fingerlings in in 1967. I've seen photos of 40# fish at the bait shops in West Branch from juggin Mosquito. Also at Falls Outdoor Sports (Cuyahoga Falls) I saw a photo taken this year where a guy claims to have caught a 86#er. I think the guys name was Charles Mills (not the lake). 

From what I've read it was suggested north of the causeway to fish for them. If anybody would like to give it a R & R shot I'm willing. The more lines the more we can see what goes is the train of thought here.

Also I seen where someone posted about Flats in Mogadore? I've asked at a bait shop there and one guy there said he seen a few small ones that people brought in (he was talking like maybe 2 or 3 three that he had seen).

Any Thoughts or Info Guys & Gals
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I forget who it was but I know somebody caught one trolling for walleyes there, maybe last year. Anyways it was posted on GFO. Keep in mind that flatheads were stocked in the sixties so there may not be too many left (I could be and probably am wrong on this) but the ones you catch would probably be pretty good size if you get any. I've never heard of people targeting them at Mosquito but I'm sure there are those.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I caught a flat in the tailwaters there about 5 years ago. No real size, only about 3 or 4 #'s. So presumably they're in there, but my guess is they would be tough to target with all the channel cats in there.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, the north end is where it's at from I head as well. I have seen many pics of 40-55 pounders, but an 86 pound fish would be a state record. Probably another fishing story! I think the ODNR put some spawning structures in the North end for those flats, just to keep them going. You normally don't find them this far north. Release the big ones, and keep them going!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats the first I've heard on the breeding boxes. If so they should be able to be found. My guess would be for Flatheads the boxes should be about 4'x6'x2' high and in less than 10' of water. Just guessin now but abou 150 yds apart. If only I had a bigger boat. The Mahoning River below Mosquito should have had Flats before the stocking of Mosquito.

As far as gettin them instead of the Channels........BIG LIVE BAITFISH! The last two decent ones I've caught in the last month were a 34#er on a 11' Channel & a 25#er on a 10' Bullhead. I'm new at the Flats but I'ma hooked  !

Again is anybody game from shore?

Anybody hear anything on Flats in Mogadore?

Thanks Guys

I release all the nice cats!
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I caught a 48 pound flathead at Mosquito three years ago. I have also had four others caught by fishermen from my boat, all between 30 and 51 pounds. All were caught trolling for walleyes on #5 shad raps of various colors. When I had mine next to the boat, it spit out a walleye that was easily four pounds.

I have also (in the last ten years), seen probably twenty to thirty flatheads caught by others that stay at the campground I stay at while fishing Mosquito. A couple of those were only about 5-8 pounds, which leads me to believe that there is some natural reproduction of these fish going on.

If I were to target flatheads at Mosquito, I would go up Bazetta Rd (north) to Mahan/Denman Rd. Turn right, and you will find a dirt parking lot next to the lake. Walk south down the shore for a couple hundred yards to the first point you come across. I would fish there with some big shiners. There's a baitshop that you will pass at the corner of Bazetta and rt 88 called Monty's that sells big shiners.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

OK I will take your advise and the next time the Ohio River is toooo high I will fish that spot at Mosquito Lake Hetfield.

If I may ask why do you suggest that area please????

I will use large Gills & Fresh cut Shad from the spillway there. If I get any I will post back here. I DO RELEASE ALL THE NICE CATS!

Thanks for all your imput guys.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hetfieldin, are you referring to Pikie Island? I think that's what it's called. You told me to go there earlier in the summer and I ended up getting one.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Hatfieldinn

I've seen why this spot from your past posts so no need to answer.

With the rain we are now having I will be there this Sat night  


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The area I described is north of the island, more towards the bouy line. I was suggesting that area because I have a few buddies that live right across from Mosquito. These guys have been fishing the lake for over twenty years, and this area is one of their favorite areas for flatheads. Also, you mentioned fishing from shore, this area has great shore access.

This same area is also one of my all time favorites for early spring walleyes.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Hetfieldinn

I will be there tonight and update here if I get any. Fresh cut Shad, 3 Channel Cats plus what more live bait I get just before I go will be the bait tonight. My guess is that there are not to many snags the so I will use two hooks on each pole and have cut & Live on each pole to see what they want. If live ....... than two live baits on each pole outta keep them dancin  !

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe it was KSUFLASH and his girlfriend that caught an over 40 from this lake. It was his woman that caught it  .THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was Tightliner and his GF


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it was ben's ex chica


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Hetfieldinn

Got to that spot after dark and went part way back only. ????? Does this areas shore line flood out, no shore line ?????

Ended up over over at the SW corner of the causeway bridge all night. Skunked but I will be back.

Thanks
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## FranklynFishes (Oct 21, 2013)

Having a horrible time locating flatheads at Mosquito...Ive fished the Causeway at night several times with huge gills, rockbass and crappie and NEVER EVER a run...ive caught all my flatties in rivers and Mosquito is the closest lake to me so I figure I have to get one out of there sometime...but where are they then? the lake is huge and everyone says theyre huge in there....where? im having my doubts. YES I am Shorebound but there should be PLENTY of places on the shore you can bring the fish in...someone help please...this summer was a bummer at Mosquito for me.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Franklyn Fishes , I talked to a ODNR personal guy that fishes FUR flatheads at Mosquito & he said to fish over at the cementary on the eastside of the lake . I was manning our Ohio State Trappers booth at the Stark County Fair this year & was asking him also bout flatheads . I haven't fished there FUR flatheads myself but next year I'm gonna, cuz Atwood just aint cutting it , but I did get 1 - 15 lber & 1 - 28 lber both flats .


----------



## FranklynFishes (Oct 21, 2013)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Hey Franklyn Fishes , I talked to a ODNR personal guy that fishes FUR flatheads at Mosquito & he said to fish over at the cementary on the eastside of the lake . I was manning our Ohio State Trappers booth at the Stark County Fair this year & was asking him also bout flatheads . I haven't fished there FUR flatheads myself but next year I'm gonna, cuz Atwood just aint cutting it , but I did get 1 - 15 lber & 1 - 28 lber both flats .


Isnt there a few cemeteries over there though? Hillside Cemetery where Kingsville and Jacoby meet. Theres a little parking lot and a little dune to set up shop there. Is that the one youre talking about?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i have caught at least ten flat heads in the last couple years on mosquito. most while trolling for Walleye. i also bow fish
the lake at night and we see some monsters. the last one we caught was a couple weeks ago trolling on the west side by the big island north of the state park. we caught it on the edge of the channel in 12 ft of water on the east side of the island. the channel there drops down to twenty ft like a cliff. there was lots of bait balls just off the edge. prob why he was there. I'm here to tell you I've seen some toads w the carp boat lights at night. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's my biggest from Mosquito. Drifting for walleyes w/ 10lb fireline and a small jig and a minnow. Caught it on the 10' flat east of the island on the north end in the middle of a sunny early May afternoon. Forgive my picture taking ability alone in the boat...


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Last spring at the Hillside Cemetery, main street Cortland

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203400&highlight=flathead


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember that Huz-yak!!! Nice fishy.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

Fished a cat tourney there this past summer.. saw some monsters at the weigh in. Some 40+ pounders and alot smaller than that too. Not small by any means just not 40 pounders lol Theyre definitely in there just finding them is the tricky part

Sent from my N861 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## punkfinisher (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys and gals gonna try it out tonight with some bluegill and creek chubs


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

fish420 said:


> Fished a cat tourney there this past summer.. saw some monsters at the weigh in. Some 40+ pounders and alot smaller than that too. Not small by any means just not 40 pounders lol Theyre definitely in there just finding them is the tricky part
> 
> Sent from my N861 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It would be a little easier to find them if people don't keep them...


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

!


----------

